
Yes, You Can Write a Game in Just 10 Lines of Basic - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/tools-toys/yes-you-can-write-an-awesome-game-in-just-10-lines-of-basic
======
howard941
It's surprisingly difficult to find links to the winners. With DDG's help I
found the 2019 entries collected here.
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zj7u96etduyq6bv/AADtnnxtBq0XQNYtH...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zj7u96etduyq6bv/AADtnnxtBq0XQNYtH0hUug0Da?dl=0)

